# Who Is This "Haida"



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 28, 2018)

Normal Sona: *Amazing unique design, exists for years with no recognition*

Furries:  "I schleep..."

Haida: *exists*

Furries:









Who the fuck is this Hyena?

I've never seen him before in my life all the sudden furries are jizzing their pants over this character.


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 28, 2018)

He's from a new anime called Aggretsuko! It's a pretty cute and funny show.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Why is everybody screwing themselfs over about it?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

Meh.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

Finished watching the series.
He's such a charmer, in terms of look.
I like the snow leopard dude from sales department


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 28, 2018)

cos his face looks so innocent and chill -- you wanna tie him up and bully him.
...my avi's not helping.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 28, 2018)

It's funny cause the anime is from 2016 but just recently got a netflix net animation.
Haida is still bae.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> cos his face looks so innocent and chill -- you wanna tie him up and bully him.
> ...my avi's not helping.


I signed up for a years subscription on Netflix just to watch the series. Wasn't disappointed! Thanks for suggesting!

Snow leopard from sales department is my bae


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 28, 2018)

Dude, stop bitching already.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I signed up for a years subscription on Netflix just to watch the series. Wasn't disappointed! Thanks for suggesting!
> 
> Snow leopard from sales department is my bae


Glad you like it! I haven't finished it yet -gasp- It's too relatable for me. Sometimes I get a little stressed out from an episode I gotta cleanse my palette with We Bare Bears!
Also, Retsuko's junior, that deer bitch, needs to get the boot.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Also, Retsuko's junior, that deer bitch, needs to get the boot.


Sadly people like her exist at my work but she was from Osaka branch


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sadly people like her exist at my work but she was from Osaka branch


She's not doing anything heinously wrong or illegal but.....aren't her actions a little too disrespectful? And that's tolerated? I would've told her off --not for buying the dress I wanted--but dumping all her work on me while she goes out on a date.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sadly people like her exist at my work but she was from Osaka branch


I am  sooooo sorry mate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> but dumping all her work on me while she goes out on a date.


Well technically director Ton did that :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

I can't tell you how much I love this show.  It might be the best piece of TV I've seen in years


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I can't tell you how much I love this show.  It might be the best piece of TV I've seen in years


Rarely do we get "slice of life" in office setting. Mostly it's highschool


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well technically director Ton did that :V


You can't really say no if a senior does that....
at least I can't D: I'm trying to correct that


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)

@zenmaldita I just noticed your icon was different and now I cant stop chuckling to myself.


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 29, 2018)

I have no idea what the fuck is going on


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> @zenmaldita I just noticed your icon was different and now I cant stop chuckling to myself.


It's_ perfect._
let's derail this thread together with in-depth discussion of the show Haida is in


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Lexiand (Apr 29, 2018)

NVM i have an idea whats going on.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 31364


LOL @ "vore me daddy".

Furries eh?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Marumaru!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988765359808352256


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 29, 2018)

Man I got some catching up to do!
also found this. Looks like Haida-kun blushes a lot. *That's enough reason.*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Rarely do we get "slice of life" in office setting. Mostly it's highschool


It's a brilliant show mostly cos the generation that watched all those slice of life high school anime are now in the workforce


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Dude, stop bitching already.



Why are you the o n l y one here who takes issue with it?


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Why


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

I feel the same as I did about Night In The Woods;

Everyone screaming about a single character is turning me off.  I dunno why.

By the time Night In The Woods was a few months old I started to despise it more out of annoyance of others obsession rather than any actual reason.  Because of that I'm never was able to get into Night In The Woods and felt myself being unnecessarily critical of it.

I'm afraid I'll have that same degradation toward this show.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

I still have no idea what this show is and why everybody is screwing themselfs over about if


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Just watch the show ya nerds :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 29, 2018)

guys just watch it. or not.
long story short, Haida's a mellow dude who blushes a lot and people dig that :U that's it.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Lel now I know why everybody is bitching over it


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

I had not heard about any of this until I read this post today. I researched a bit and it looks like something I wouldn't watch.
Cute character though.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Don't mind me. I'm setting up a salt factory and I just came here to mine the salt. *Whistles*


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

...................YAOKGRWAT


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> ...................YAOKGRWAT


Awww... look who's tailgating me.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Awww... look who's tailgating me.



Please don't start nothing.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Please don't start nothing.


One, you used a double negative in that sentence, sir. 

Two, I don't see you chastising DaWaffleWolf, who actually started it.

Three, I took exception to your hatred of Haida. His antics entertained me on a particularly long flight. How dare you.

Four, have a nice day. You seem like you could use one. Have one on me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 29, 2018)

Milkyway Arts said:


> new anime


Aggressive Retsuko has existed since 2016 though
It just got a new season with longer episodes on Netflix.

Speaking of which, the original series is absolutely worth watching too. If you watch the Netflix version, please check out the original version too. Its good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Lel now I know why everybody is bitching over it


Awimbawe, Awimbawe~~


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> *One, you used a double negative in that sentence, sir. *
> 
> Two, I don't see you chastising DaWaffleWolf, who actually started it.
> 
> ...



Don't you do nothin', never!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Don't you do nothin', never!


Hey, do you.

Also, hey, Yak, I see you like-lurking. I'm so sad I scared you so much that you had to block me. Oh, well. DaWaffleWolf is my new buddy now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I had not heard about any of this until I read this post today. I researched a bit and it looks like something I wouldn't watch.
> Cute character though.


Basically my thoughts on this.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)

I didn't know about the netflix version till like yesterday ahahaha...
I was told by @zenmaldita about it and I've been watching the shorts this whole time.  




The shorts are great though.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I had not heard about any of this until I read this post today. I researched a bit and it looks like something I wouldn't watch.
> Cute character though.


It's one of those rare "better than it appears" cases, so I would actually recommend to watch an episode or two, there's some hidden substance to it. Cvit made a good short analysis on the thing.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

relevant


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I didn't know about the netflix version till like yesterday ahahaha...
> I was told by @zenmaldita about it and I've been watching the shorts this whole time.


Its okay
The fact that you were watching the shorts before it became a popular Netflix show makes you COOL in my book. Too many people jumped on this bandwagon late when it deserved the attention back in 2016.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

As one of the bandwagoners, I didn't even know this series existed until Netflix released it.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 30, 2018)

Okay a watched a clip with Haida in it.

I can see what the hype is about.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 30, 2018)

This clip sold me.






HES SO SWEET!

Goals.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> This clip sold me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like his voice in the sub better.....rougher and more embarrassed haha
also the dub twisted the words here
she was supposed to say "Would you want your wife to stay at home or work?" She never implied that it would be them together xD


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I like his voice in the sub better.....rougher and more embarrassed haha
> also the dub twisted the words here
> she was supposed to say "Would you want your wife to stay at home or work?" She never implied that it would be them together xD



Course.

I also read in the comments that they twisted Haida's words; apparently in the Sub he originally said he'd "Like her to stay at home if he made enough money."

In the Dub he pretty much says the same thing but not in those exact words.  I dunno, maybe the original phrases didn't sync up enough when translated to English or some shit.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

it's not that tricky with these kind of mouth animations...eng dub prolly wanted to push the ship a little further
a show can sell with a good ship


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it's not that tricky with these kind of mouth animations...eng dub prolly wanted to push the ship a little further
> a show can sell with a good ship



I already ship it tbh


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

I haven't finished the series yet


ResolutionBlaze said:


> I already ship it tbh


ahhh I just finished the netflix one (i used to just watch the shorts) 

yep haida's  just blushy and sincere. ppl eat that stuff up heck even im down the drain tooo q///A///q


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I haven't finished the series yet
> 
> ahhh I just finished the netflix one (i used to just watch the shorts)
> 
> yep haida's  just blushy and sincere. ppl eat that stuff up heck even im down the drain tooo q///A///q


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

my vote's on the blushy boy

im a sucker for blushy boys...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 30, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I already ship it tbh



Haida deserves better than a gold digger like Retsuko


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 30, 2018)

This looks like a cute show.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 30, 2018)

Mmm, I'm still a fan of the derpy space cadet red panda.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 2, 2018)

I'll leave my first impressions of the show here.

I watched the First Episode.  A decent introduction, the Dub is actually good and in some ways I prefer it, but usually once I start a show in sub or dub, it's hard for me to switch to the other.  I watched One Piece with Dub and now I can't watch Sub without feeling weird.

I'm guessing the show is going to be revolving around Haida, Retsuko, and Fenneco (if I spelled those right) and they're obviously more fleshed out in their moments of showtime.

Although, everyone else in the show is pretty much a caricature.  My least favorite is the Hippo.  I get her type is supposed to be a "Gossip Girl" but she just kinda comes off as obnoxious to me, but it's not obnoxious enough for me to ruin my enjoyment.  The Boss is meant the big bad womanizing, prejudice, sexist, demanding boss with no seemingly redeemable qualities and the Deer is a bitch whose on the Boss's good side.  That being said, just because the characters outside that cast are caricatures doesn't mean it ruins the show, hell, the whole fun is seeing how the more developed/protagonist characters react to the environment around them.  So I'm excited to watch the next episode.

I'll be honest, I didn't expect to be laughing as much as I did.  My favorite is how the intro is all cutesy with the visuals on top of the metal and screamo.  But I wish they used a female voice for the screamo, even if they had to get a different actor for it.


----------



## Rant (May 2, 2018)

Haida is love!


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 2, 2018)

A lot of people in the show blush a lot though and it seems to be for no reason really... like some characters are blushing for like an entire scene despite not being embarrassed, belittled, complimented, or aroused.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 2, 2018)

Okay, I changed my mind; I like the hippo now.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 2, 2018)

I have work tomorrow but I'm bingeing this shit


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 2, 2018)

omg I'm in love, why didn't I watch this sooner.

The idea is so cute.

I already miss it omg.

It's like 1:40 in the morning but idc.

AAAAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## Tytysi (May 2, 2018)

I still hate the hippo, not sorry. o3o


----------



## Tangerine (Jul 8, 2018)

I adore Haida. I'm so sorry


----------

